# Votre top 10 des apps pour iPad



## UnAm (10 Juin 2010)

Voilou, je pense que le titre est assez explicite: ça serait cool que les heureux possesseurs d'iPad mettent le nom de leurs app préférées, suivi d'un léger descriptif, histoire d'avoir une sorte de "best of" =)


Bonne journée.


----------



## ikeke (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Mes applis préférées (pas dans l'ordre de préférence):

*AirVideo:* qui permet de regarder des vidéos au format mp4, divx, xvid, mkv avec réencodage de la vidéo à la volée si nécessaire. Prise en charge des sous titres au format SRT.

*GoodReader:* Gestionnaire évolué de documents permettant l'ouverture de nombreux format (y compris les archives ZIP), la gestion des fichiers (suppression, copie, renommage, etc..), l'envoi et la récupération de fichiers vers/depuis l'iPad en Wifi.

*BeeJive IM:* Client de chat multiprotocole.

*France 24:* Appli de la chaine d'information France 24. Possibilité de lire de nombreux articles et de revoir certaines éditions des journaux de la chaine ainsi que certaines émissions.

*Twitterrific for iPad: *client Twitter.

*iBooks:* Est-ce vraiment utile de le présenter 

*Dailymotion:* Appli du site web Dailymotion.

*Wired Magazine:* Magazine US dédié aux technologies.

*Real Racing HD:* Jeu de course de voiture. Assez impressionnant tout en restant facile à prendre en main.

*Mirror's Edge:* Adaptation du jeu d'Electronic Arts pour iPad, jeu vraiment sympa, bien foutu et prenant. Peut être un peu cher mais bon je ne regrette pas mon achat. Très fun en tout cas.

Je suis à 10 mais j'aurais pu également ajouter *Keynotes*, *Pages*, *WeatherPro HD* (météo),...


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Déjà, moi, même si je les trouve bien, ça me gave d'avoir besoin d'installer des applis pour lire des vidéos, consulter des pdf, se connecter à mon réseau Ip ou faire du RDC, choses que devrait faire en standard l'Ipad...

Ensuite, je n'ai pas énormément d'applis mais celles qui me plaisent sont :

Les editeurs de Presse, notamment l'appli IPAD "Le Figaro" et "BFM TV"

ItagFreeTv, pour la télé via Freebox (gratuit)

"Ibooks" et équivalents : L'appli Marvel est très prometteuse...

Pas bcp de jeux mais j'aime bien Pinball HD et le potentiel des jeux pour enfants (j'ai sound touch lite)


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juin 2010)

10) *iCabMobile* : navigateur Web assez complet et connu sur Mac... 
9) *Photogène* : application permettant de traiter-decouper- changer des photos sur son iPad, assez complète aussi. 
8) *Marvel* : Store integré (plein de titres gratuits) et superbement bien conçue (comme sur l'iPhone).
7) *Magic Piano* : permet de transformer son iPad en piano, bien pour revisiter les classiques . 
6) *Prince Of Persia Retro* : le jeu de mon enfance :love: il s'agit du premier volet et très bien adapté sur l'OS 3.2!!! 
5) *Dropbox* : utilitaire de stockage de fichiers sur le net. il faut avoir un compte Dropbox (gratuit).
4) *Air Video HD* : voir la présentation du camarade plus haut.  
3) *Goodreader* : tout simplement indispensable! 
2) *Pages* : du Apple : Beau, léger et intuitif. 
1) *WIRED* : mon coup de coeur pour ce mois de Juin. 

voilà !


----------



## JFL27 (10 Juin 2010)

Safari !


----------



## clem95 (10 Juin 2010)

imdb : c'est pas mal aussi pour ceux qui aiment le cinéma, je sais pas s'il y a mieux mais en tout cas je trouve cette app assez complète et jolie


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (10 Juin 2010)

- BFM TV HD : très bonne appli pour se tenir au courant des nouvelles
-Eurosport : Toute l'actualité sportive et les directe dans une interface profitant enormément du grand écran de l'ipad
-Goodreader : je crois qu'on en présente plus cette appli
-Pages : traitement de texte made in apple
-Numbers : tableur made in apple
-Netnewswire : excellent lecteur de flux rss
-iTeleport : application pour prendre le controle à distance
Photogene
-Airvideo
-Freeboxtv
-Mots fléchés


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Juin 2010)

iBooks
Pages
GoodReader : forcément  (quoique avec la MàJ d'iBooks pour les PDF ça peut changer)
NewsRack : pour mes RSS
Twitterific
AIM : je n'utilise pas MSN
ComicZeal
Smallworld, un vrai jeu de société 
Wired :love:


----------



## salamander (11 Juin 2010)

Vous oubliez pulse qui est un lecteur rss. Personellement, je trouve la présentation magnifique sur l'Ipad, même si il est moins complet que certains autres en terme de fonctionnalités.


----------



## sapiens07 (11 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Vous oubliez pulse qui est un lecteur rss. Personellement, je trouve la présentation magnifique sur l'Ipad, même si il est moins complet que certains autres en terme de fonctionnalités.



Il me semble qu il est limite a 20 feeds. J ai the early édition qui presente les rss façon 
 journal, mais finalement déçu car les feeds sont présentés sans aucune logique. J aurai aimé que ce soit chronologique


----------



## corrs78 (12 Juin 2010)

Airvideo est vraiment bien ? la partie serveur qui tourne sur la mac n'est pas trop gourmande ?

Merci

sinon pas d'autre applications du meme genre ?


----------



## bugman (12 Juin 2010)

Mon top pour le moment :

1. GPS HD
2. AirVideo
3. iTeleport
4. France24
5. WeatherProHD
6. GoodReader
7. PvZ HD
8. Multipong
9. Small World
10. Ave!Comics
11. Things
12. Reeder


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

y avait déjà un fil sur le sujet 
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/jeux-et-applications-sur-ipad-322911.html


----------



## muhyidin (13 Juin 2010)

-ReaddleDocs
-BeejiveIM
-Air Video
-Reeder
-Instapapper Pro
-Articles
-les journaux (les échos, libe, le monde, le monde diplomatique
-canal+
-Eurosport
-icab mobile

Pour mes enfants j'ai adore les 3 petits cochons


----------



## kac (30 Décembre 2010)

Pour ma part :

1 - *Things*
Célèbre application de gestion de taches sur Mac. Très grande utilité au quotidien que ce soit pour le travail ou personnel

2 - *Money For iPad*
Gestionnaire de finance, revenues, dépenses, budget... Pour la gestion milimétré de son argent

3 - *Clock Pro HD*
Dur dur de se réveiller... 

4 - *Pulse*
Excellent lecteur de flux RSS, de part son interface simple.

5 - *Instapaper*
Lecture en Offline de pages web

6 - *Im+ Pro*
Très bon logiciel de messagerie instantanée.

7 - *Penultimate*
Prise de note a la levée de main

8 - *Friendly Plus for iPad*
Facebook addict...

9 - *EZ 4 Calculator*
Calculatrice

10 - *Pages*
Lecture et création de documents, enfin, de factures 

Pour les jeux il y a : *Angry Birds HD*, *Fruit Ninja HD*, *Fieldrunners*.


----------

